# Starting Goat Milk Soap Business - Help



## SonRise Acres (Jan 17, 2019)

Hooe this is the right board for this. If not, please direct me to the proper place.

I am going to be a single Mom very soon. As both my soon-to-be ex husband and I want me to continue homeschooling my kids, work outside the home isn’t possible (not a debate, in our specific situation it’s not possible). So I would love our goats to bring in some income. We sell goats now so we have that going for us. But I was thinking a small business of goat milk products. I have people ask me often if I do this and I think we need to start looking into it.

Ideas on where to start (not recipes as that’s something I have and I have experienced soap and personal care product makers to learn from locally.) But best price places for supplies, business set up, best places to sell, etc, etc. If you have books, websites, or other resource recommendations I would love those as well.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2019)

@babsbag @Devonviolet  <---both do goat product sales.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 17, 2019)

My go to for just about all things soap is Brambleberry. While they may cost a little more and the shipping isn't the fastest their products and support are invaluable. I know that they will tell you if their fragrances and colors will work in cold process soap and how they will behave.  She also has a book that you might look at. As far as where to sell, craft fairs and farmers markets are a good start. Also social media but I haven't pursued that as of yet. Read all you can about labeling, soap is easy as long as you make no claims about it other than it cleans. It can't cure or help with anything like eczema or any other conditions.  

If you have a dedicated place to work that would be great but it isn't required. You will have to find a place to dry your soaps, I used a rack mounted on a wall behind a door in a spare room. You need some place that isn't dusty. 

https://www.brambleberry.com/Soap-Queen-Business-Handbook-E-Book-P5547.aspx

Equipment can be cheap, a stainless steel pot from Walmart, a couple of glass measuring cups, a stick blender, and some bowl scrappers. Eye protection too. Oh, and a soap cutter and mold, but nothing fancy to start.
You might look into some liability insurance too. https://www.brambleberry.com/Soap-Queen-Business-Handbook-E-Book-P5547.aspx

You will need a name and a logo and maybe a "doing business as" registration from your county or city. 

Let me know if you any other specific questions.


----------

